# Leerlaufdrehzahl Reihenschlussmotor



## stift (8 September 2011)

Hey,
ich hab ne kurze Frage zum Thema Reihenschlussmotor. 
Stecke in der Klausurvorbereitung und hab ne alte Diplomvorprüfung, von der es leider keine Lösung gibt...

Eine Teilaufgabe fragt nach der Leerlaufdrehzahl eines Reihenschlussmotors...
Kann ich die Leerlaufdrehzahl irgendwie berechnen?
Weil eigentlich müsste die Drehzahl ohne Last ja gegen Unendlich gehen, das der Motor doch durchgeht, wenn kein Gegenmoment vorhanden ist... oder?


----------



## Astralavista (8 September 2011)

So hab ich das auch mal gelernt.
Die Drehzahl geht hoch bis es irgendwas zerlegt.


----------



## stift (8 September 2011)

gut, dann is es so wie ich´s mir gedacht hab.. danke dir


----------



## TommyEbi (18 September 2011)

Ein Reihenschlussmotor darf nur mit Last betrieben werden.

Ohne Last geht er durch und dreht hoch biss er sich selbst Zerstört.

Die max. Drehzahl wird soviel ich weiß nur duch die Reibungen begrenzt.

Deshalb dürfen Reihenschlussmotoren nur fest mit der Arbeitsmaschine gekoppelt werden ( Keine Riemen, die könnten Reißen)

Gruß Tommy


----------



## Senator42 (18 September 2011)

*Leerlaufdrehzahl -> keine Zahl als Antwort sondern ..*



stift schrieb:


> Eine Teilaufgabe fragt nach der Leerlaufdrehzahl eines Reihenschlussmotors...


"Ein Reihenschlussmotor darf nur mit Last betrieben werden."
*Yepp*, das würde ich auch als Antwort reinschreiben. evtl. auch mit " weil er sonst durchgeht " 

so wie ich vor zig. jahren als lösung 50-tausend leuchtstofflampen bei der hallenbeleuchtung ausgerechnet hatte. hatte dann aber noch dazugeschrieben "kann nicht sein, schätze 200". mit diesem satz nur 1 punktabzug wg. rechenfehler, aber +4 fürs denken !

(200kw Reihenschlussmotor im leerlauf reißt 5m krater, 4m tief, hat der ausbilder erzählt)


----------

